# Frog hunt



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

The other night Me, Ghost, and logo96 went frogging, we got 6 and one of the Frogs had eatin a snake!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice haul! How's logo doing with his new shooter?


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

He loves it! He took 2 of our 6 with it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like you guys had fun!

Yep ... bullfrogs are known to eat just about anything.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

He got 2 of the 6 one of the biggest


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

He took the one belly up and the one just below it.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No snakes or gators this hunt either.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

We should have gotten more but it was in the high 40's, and frogs do not like cold weather.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´ve been watching a Bullfrog eating a Mouse at Youtube......unbelievable! Think there´s nothing they don´t like...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm jealous, can't hunt here. Looks like fun. Congrats on the frogs.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

why not?


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> why not?


It's illegal to hunt with a slingshot in South Carolina. The game wardens are pretty good at catching people in places they don't think they will be caught. I just stick to target shooting in my yard for now but I have been trying to get hunters associations interested in legalizing it.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

oh ok that would be cool to get them to write it in to law where you can.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

It would be cool if you could get them to write in the law.


----------



## Roosika (Oct 13, 2013)

Where about are you's from ? Do you's shoot through the water ?


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

A couple of days ago we went out to "hunt" pests in a private forest with permission. Nothing to be found. With the exception of a tiny frog in the grass. It was about the size of a cockroach. We looked at and said "nah..." It's not fair to shoot a tiny critter like that with a 16mm lead ball. It would be like getting shot with a volkswagen beetle.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Florida we shoot them some times floating in the water most you have to wade to get to them siting on rocks logs the bank logo96 was over waste deep on one he got slingshot madness over his knees some of mine are over my knees to and its better to shoot one in the back and not the front for a clean kill.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

A good spine shot paralyzed them, then crush the head for the kill.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I hear the frogs tonight.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Im ready to go again! hows friday night looking?


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't have any plans


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

come get me at dark.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Okayy


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Ghost..I need you address again in pm please


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

pardon post..stroke didn't treat me right...I need your address please


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> come get me at dark.


Hey I can't hunt Friday night.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Alright, well how about Saturday?


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Why??


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

dance and yes to sat


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I think the dance could live without you, but alright, it'll have to be Saturday.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

it mite but wife wont


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Saturday it is!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

found some good spots while cuting swamp cabbage today.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I cant think the frogs are so loud over here


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

We need to try Parker one time


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

walk the swamp between broken arrow rd and main line.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

So we're all going to all need snake boots


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Ive out grown my snake boots, idk if ill be able to buy some btween now and then


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

do you ever see me in snake boots?


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Rubber ones should work to


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

True, and i do have those! Ill talk to mrs debie and see if we can get in the port again.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Excited to see ya'll kill shots tomorrow night


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

yeah to that..wanna see some kills!


----------

